# Hygienic Cushion frame spring



## David Brown (Mar 2, 2020)

I am thinking of having some Hygienic cushion frame springs made. I will make them in 2 lengths for 22 and 24 inch frames. This spring will fit most frames that take a Hygienic spring. Any interest get back to me here? The springs will more than likely cost about 35.00 or 40.00 each. Most of the original springs on bikes I have had are broken. The spring has a 5/8 outside diameter. 
Dave


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm interested, LMK?


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 2, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Dweber (Mar 3, 2020)

Count me in also!


----------



## David Brown (Mar 3, 2020)

I was at the place that is making the springs today. Just waiting for a firm price from them. They said it will more than likely be 4 weeks. Had to get 20 made before they would even think about it. I am going to get them all made 7 inches long which should fit a 24 inch frame. Then you can cut it down for a 22 inch frame ,which I have, and takes a 5 1/4 inch spring. The spring that is in my bike I had made about 25 years ago and at that time i had a bunch made.They have being gone for years. I already have 4 takers or interested. I will keep you posted when ready.
regards dave


----------



## PJ Fitz (Mar 4, 2020)

David Brown said:


> I was at the place that is making the springs today. Just waiting for a firm price from them. They said it will more than likely be 4 weeks. Had to get 20 made before they would even think about it. I am going to get them all made 7 inches long which should fit a 24 inch frame. Then you can cut it down for a 22 inch frame ,which I have, and takes a 5 1/4 inch spring. The spring that is in my bike I had made about 25 years ago and at that time i had a bunch made.They have being gone for years. I already have 4 takers or interested. I will keep you posted when ready.
> regards dave



I’ll take one too. The sping that came with my G & J Rambler is in pieces.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Mar 4, 2020)

The spring guy that made mine wanted to know the travel and for what weight I wanted
     and he only made me two springs


----------



## David Brown (Mar 4, 2020)

I took my spring with me and they will make a comperssion test and make the springs the same as mine. My weight is about 156 and have never bottomed out with it.Originally you could get 5 different springs rates for weight but that is not happening. They will all be the same. Paul is that the piece I sold you?


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 4, 2020)

I am interested in a spring.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Mar 5, 2020)

That is what I made of it to fit my 1903 E R Thomas model 35 Motorcycle
the part you sold did not have a spring


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Mar 5, 2020)

I also had a spring made for the front suspension


----------



## David Brown (Apr 10, 2020)

I had hoped to have the springs made by now but with all the shut downs ,your guess is as good as mine.  Lets hope we can get back to some kind of normal what ever that will be soon.
Stay safe


----------



## David Brown (Apr 24, 2020)

I just picked up the springs today. I have a add in the for sale section.


----------



## PJ Fitz (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## rusty_apache (May 12, 2020)

Thanks so much Mr. Brown! 
I think 

you got the tension perfect! I’m #140 and it’s much more firm than what I had in there. I’m only going to trim mine 3/8” because bright nickel is showing.


----------

